# Chrome Body Moldings?



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I think that for a Black Cruze, I'd go C-Pillar only.

I've actually been thinking about the tail covers for my cruze, I hate the stripe of red around the bottom that makes a border around the tail. My only fear is that the chrome will be even worse and then I'd have to try and sell the covers or simply throw them away and count the loss.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure how any of it would look. C-piller sounds good in theory, but I have nothing over the windows so it kinda goofs the symmetry. The body molding seems like it would look okay, especially if I get tints for the windows down the line. Taillights I'm really leaning towards an eff no at this point.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm not sure how any of it would look. C-piller sounds good in theory, but I have nothing over the windows so it kinda goofs the symmetry. The body molding seems like it would look okay, especially if I get tints for the windows down the line. Taillights I'm really leaning towards an eff no at this point.


Yeah, as for the black car, have you ever thought of ordering the chrome tails, and spray painting them black before putting them on to get rid of the crummy red border, without looking like your mental health should be questioned?


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

i would like to get rid of all the chrome on mine...with the summit white..id rather have black instead...i havnt seen chrome look good on cars sence the 50's and 60's...when it was actually metal...and not the plastic crap we have today.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> i would like to get rid of all the chrome on mine...with the summit white..id rather have black instead...i havnt seen chrome look good on cars sence the 50's and 60's...when it was actually metal...and not the plastic crap we have today.


Same here, With a car thats already Silver, chrome works, but at the same time it just looks funky. I'm thinking of PlastiDipping the chrome accents (mainly the trunk) tomorrow along with my lower grille, hopefully it doesn't look too weird and I can be happy with it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

totally agree, im blacking out all my chrome next summer with plasti dip lol  i hope no one gets mad...........




A&J Cruzin said:


> i would like to get rid of all the chrome on mine...with the summit white..id rather have black instead...i havnt seen chrome look good on cars sence the 50's and 60's...when it was actually metal...and not the plastic crap we have today.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

I have chrome moldings all around the windows. The problem is that the C pillar that you can get is wider than bottom and top moldings so it looks ugly and cheap when installed. I realy dont know why there isnt a good set of window chrome moldings for the Cruze...


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Be nice if they offered the trim piece in black chrome thing that would look the best


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

C-piller looks cheap in reality. i have seen it on one car


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

mido said:


> C-piller looks cheap in reality. i have seen it on one car


Agreed, realy would be great if there was a nother type of C pillar on the market!


----------

